# Convert Delta to Wye- PE



## SSG (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi All,

I saw 2 conflicting answers on this, so wanted to confirm which one. 

When I convert from Delta transformer to Wye, does my voltage across line and neutral (Vln) in wye remain the same as delta phase voltage (Vab) or does it get divided by root 3 (Vln= Vab/ root 3). Also do the phase angle get shifted by -30deg? 

Any reference will also help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rg1 (Mar 18, 2018)

The magnitude of source Voltage never changes by how you connect the transformer to it. It may change across the windings of a transformer depending on its connection.Please show up the question to go ahead.


----------

